# Oh my gosh, you guys...



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

#1

#2


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2008)

yay?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, it's just I wouldn't mind getting this one...


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 11, 2008)

But you won't be able to understand it D;


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 11, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lol, it's just I wouldn't mind getting this one...


For a collection or just to play it?

For the second thing:

#1: Do you have a Japanese N64?
#2: Can you read Japanese?
#3: Animal Crossing: Let's go to the City and other versions are not good enough for you?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

#1: No and it doesn't have to be a japanese N64, if it does, you could buy one.
#2: Somewhat.
#3: They are, but that's like saying, "Why do you have city folk when you have ww?"


----------



## Bazzel (Dec 11, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #1: No and it doesn't have to be a japanese N64, if it does, you could buy one.
> #2: Somewhat.
> #3: They are, but that's like saying, "Why do you have city folk when you have ww?"


Because City Folk is a new version with new options and abilities?

Edit:

SORRY NO BOX OR INSTRUCTION.

This item is JAPANESE VERSION!

YOU NEED JAPANESE VERSION NINTENDO 64 CONSOLE TO PLAY THIS GAME.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2008)

They wouldn't work sadly =(


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

buy one then


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 11, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> buy one then


Why would you buy a Japanese N64 for one game, if you can't even read Japanese?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

what if you can


----------



## ACFREAK4010 (Dec 12, 2008)

nintendo fricken sucks. its pathetic its a bunch of baby games and old lady games look at the new wii speak channel its pathetic and sad and looks so babyish go sell your wii it just not worth it


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

ACFREAK4010 said:
			
		

> nintendo fricken sucks. its pathetic its a bunch of baby games and old lady games look at the new wii speak channel its pathetic and sad and looks so babyish go sell your wii it just not worth it


If you signed up on this forum just to bash Nintendo, go away, now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACFREAK4010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell em Jas0n you have a way of "owning" "noobs"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 12, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, really.


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Dec 12, 2008)

You can somewhat understand japanese, not only is that not good enough for understanding a japanese game, but a japanese game that is so text heavy and dependent, No.


----------



## Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

umm yeah.. you know your going 2 need a japanese N64 cuz ther're diff. NO LIE! trust. my friend had jap game and it doesnt work on hers so... yep.


----------



## Erica (Dec 12, 2008)

i want it but i don wanna buy the japanese N64


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 12, 2008)

Why not get it on an....<small><small>emulator</small></small>.....whoops i have said too much already.....


----------



## dsmaster64 (Dec 12, 2008)

Why do you guys want it so much? It's just the GC version but with no E-READER and it's in japanese. It was called Animal Forest. Ever wonder why ACGC had 64 graphics?


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 13, 2008)

ACFREAK4010 said:
			
		

> nintendo fricken sucks. its pathetic its a bunch of baby games and old lady games look at the new wii speak channel its pathetic and sad and looks so babyish *go sell your wii it just not worth it*


No, I won't go sell my Wii. I enjoy my Wii, just because you don't doesn't mean evryone doesn't. Im sick of idiots like you who think that Nintendo sucks and that its FACT. I like Nintendo (My opinion) You hate Nintendo and think it sucks (Only your opinion, not fact)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 13, 2008)

I think he shouldn't even be here if he doesn't like Nintendo.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I think he shouldn't even be here if he doesn't like Nintendo.


Yeah. He probably just came here to make people mad and to get attention like any troll would. I know that he is troll because hes already stated that he came from YouTube and some of us know that YouTube is crawling with fanboys/trolls like him.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 14, 2008)

I was going to sell my Wii and get a 360 for christmas, but Nintendo sudenly started to release some great games, that kept me hooked to the Wii.....with COD Waw, Animal Crossing City Folk, and The new Conduit, Im sure that I will be hooked to the Wii for years to come


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 14, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I was going to sell my Wii and get a 360 for christmas, but Nintendo sudenly started to release some great games, that kept me hooked to the Wii.....with COD Waw, Animal Crossing City Folk, and The new Conduit, Im sure that I will be hooked to the Wii for years to come


I got the wii for 2 reasons:
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Back in 2007 I didn't care about the other games I HAD to have these games, but now I have other games   .


----------

